# how many likes on tinder is the equivalent of which PSL?



## russiancel (Jun 19, 2022)

I've got 70 likes in 24h after acc creation. Used non frauded pics and all were selfies. How should I rate myself?


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Jun 19, 2022)

for PSL it's more about grindr


----------



## godsmistake (Jun 19, 2022)

subhuman tier, 99+ or death


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jun 19, 2022)

Depends. Did you reveal to them your sub-eukaryote tier height?


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 19, 2022)

Depends, what is the level of women who liked you


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jun 19, 2022)

Think it can depend on a lot of factors but I’d say you’re safely above average with that number of likes


----------



## russiancel (Jun 19, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> Depends. Did you reveal to them your sub-eukaryote tier height?


nope, I've asked for PSL rating, not SMV


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 19, 2022)

At least 5 PSL to get so many likes under 24h


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jun 19, 2022)

russiancel said:


> I've got 70 likes in 24h after acc creation. Used non frauded pics and all were selfies. How should I rate myself?


70 likes? wtf man u r a mogger. probably white. i got like 40 or so


----------



## russiancel (Jun 19, 2022)

Virgin at 29 😔 said:


> 70 likes? wtf man u r a mogger. probably white. i got like 40 or so


im a blonde slav but its a failo in my country


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jun 19, 2022)

russiancel said:


> im a blonde slav but its a failo in my country


its not u got 70likes with selfies u r chadlite. can u show pics m


----------



## Deleted member 19896 (Jun 19, 2022)

Utter cope
That's more than allesandro dellisola

Pics or larp


----------



## russiancel (Jun 19, 2022)

Ambrose said:


> Utter cope
> That's more than allesandro dellisola
> 
> Pics or larp


its me, i rate myself 5.5-6PSL


----------



## Deleted member 19896 (Jun 19, 2022)

russiancel said:


> its me, i rate myself 5.5-6PSL


Glitterbitch's me


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 19, 2022)

russiancel said:


> its me, i rate myself 5.5-6PSL


----------



## russiancel (Jun 19, 2022)

Copernicus said:


>


whats funny man


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 19, 2022)

russiancel said:


> whats funny man





russiancel said:


> its me, i* rate myself 5.5-6PSL*


----------



## russiancel (Jun 19, 2022)

Copernicus said:


>


tinder is more reliable than incels!!!!!!


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 19, 2022)

russiancel said:


> tinder is more reliable than incels!!!!!!


If that's you on the photo you are nowhere 5.5-6 PSL.
Maybe it's shit tier angle and faggot pose and you are actually that, but in that photo you look 4.5 AT BEST


----------



## russiancel (Jun 19, 2022)

Copernicus said:


> If that's you on the photo you are nowhere 5.5-6 PSL.
> Maybe it's shit tier angle and faggot pose and you are actually that, but in that photo you look 4.5 AT BEST


nigga  this soy from reddit or another lefty shit like twitter would never got any match on tinder, Ive been using these pics


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 19, 2022)

russiancel said:


> nigga  this soy from reddit or another lefty shit like twitter would never got any match on tinder, Ive been using these pics


Oh okay, makes sense then


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Jun 19, 2022)

russiancel said:


> I've got 70 likes in 24h after acc creation. Used non frauded pics and all were selfies. How should I rate myself?


Chad trait. You are top 0.2 percentile in looks. Its 99.8/0.2 in 2022


----------



## Biggdink (Jun 19, 2022)

Depends where you live , like how big city is. I’d say above average , but also depends on quality of matches 

Female gaze chads like @Niko69 & @EasternRightWinger15 get 99+ in less than an hour


----------



## BugeyeBigNoseCurry (Jun 19, 2022)

Like from a real women = 6 PSL and above


----------



## PunishedDollcel (Jun 20, 2022)

Thanks for the ropefuel. I sure needed the reassurance of my subhuman status.


----------



## Germania (Jun 20, 2022)

russiancel said:


> I've got 70 likes in 24h after acc creation. Used non frauded pics and all were selfies. How should I rate myself?


Means shit, depends where you are 
village area =/= big city


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jun 20, 2022)

Germania said:


> Means shit, depends where you are
> village area =/= big city


he has chadlite statistics


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 20, 2022)

russiancel said:


> im a blonde slav but its a failo in my country





russiancel said:


> its me, i rate myself 5.5-6PSL


zack cox would get 70 in less than an hour where u live son. thats chad


----------



## Gonthar (Jun 20, 2022)

russiancel said:


> I've got 70 likes in 24h after acc creation. Used non frauded pics and all were selfies. How should I rate myself?


How many viewed your profile, is there an option to see this?


----------



## Cigarette (Jun 20, 2022)

tinder location? im either guessing thailand or colombia


----------



## Deleted member 19948 (Jun 20, 2022)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> for PSL it's more about grindr


Should I make a grinder account ??I often find men even the gay ones rate accurately ..women will often not be honest and sometimes even find subhumans attractive while rejecting chads ..which makes even Chad question himself


----------



## jaw_is_law (Jun 20, 2022)

0 matches on tinder = giga truecel
10 matches = over incel
50 matches = low tier normie 
100 matches = normie
150 matches = normie
200 matches = normie 
250 matches = HTN
500 matches = Chadlite
1,000 matches = Chad
10,000 matches = Turbochad
20,000 matches = Giga-Turbochad


----------



## russiancel (Jun 20, 2022)

Cigarette said:


> tinder location? im either guessing thailand or colombia


no, my hometown



Blackgymmax said:


> zack cox would get 70 in less than an hour where u live son. thats chad





Germania said:


> Means shit, depends where you are
> village area =/= big city


over


----------



## HerpDerpson (Jun 20, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> 20,000 matches = Giga-Turbochad


Should have just said Niko, he's in a category of his own.


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 20, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> 0 matches on tinder = giga truecel
> 10 matches = over incel
> 50 matches = low tier normie
> 100 matches = normie
> ...


per 24 hours? lmao


----------



## jaw_is_law (Jun 20, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> per 24 hours? lmao


per week or month a stacy in a populated city can get 9,999+ matches in a month


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 20, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> per week or month a stacy in a populated city can get 9,999+ matches in a month


ok so who the fuck is gettin 20,000+ matches as guy. 

Lord Gandy himself?


----------



## jaw_is_law (Jun 20, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> ok so who the fuck is gettin 20,000+ matches as guy.
> 
> Lord Gandy himself?


there are men that actually get that many matches on tinder lol but they are like A list celebrities who are 10PSL who live in big cities


----------



## Dragon5000 (Jun 20, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> there are men that actually get that many matches on tinder lol but they are like A list celebrities who are 10PSL who live in big cities


Bruh if people like Justin Bieber and Jason Mamoa themselves are on Tinder. it truly never began.


----------



## jaw_is_law (Jun 20, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> Bruh if people like Justin Bieber and Jason Mamoa themselves are on Tinder. it truly never began.


Giga-Turbochad is 00.00000000000000001%


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 20, 2022)

Location matters a lot... When doing experiment in the Philippines I got like 1000 likes a night or something.


----------



## MoggerGaston (Jun 20, 2022)

First 24 hours I get 10-20 in a big city in the netherlands. I am ~4-4.5PSL.

Ur probably like 4.5-5PSL.


----------



## chawaje (Jun 20, 2022)

depends on how big the city u live is


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (Jun 20, 2022)

russiancel said:


> nigga  this soy from reddit or another lefty shit like twitter would never got any match on tinder, Ive been using these pics


you look irl good I think cause of upper/middle third but your lower third makes you uncanny. IRL you should have more success than a shitty rate would be in here, so 4.75 psl imo but I feel it's not representative of how you'd do irl especially in Russia where youre probably like top 5-10% for your pheno


----------



## russiancel (Jun 20, 2022)

Sorken said:


> you look irl good I think cause of upper/middle third but your lower third makes you uncanny. IRL you should have more success than a shitty rate would be in here, so 4.75 psl imo but I feel it's not representative of how you'd do irl especially in Russia where youre probably like top 5-10% for your pheno


the problem is im polish and here is so many chads/prettyboys with my pheno with strongly better face. Brutal


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (Jun 20, 2022)

russiancel said:


> the problem is im polish and here is so many chads/prettyboys with my pheno with strongly better face. Brutal


what, you look uber Russian. Yea Poland might be harder tbh


----------



## russiancel (Jun 20, 2022)

Sorken said:


> what, you look uber Russian. Yea Poland might be harder tbh


what implants do I need bro


----------



## Deleted member 3946 (Jun 20, 2022)

russiancel said:


> what implants do I need bro


fuck knows bro Im not into that shit , im into softmaxxing more and you are gucci in that regard


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Jun 20, 2022)

Dragon5000 said:


> ok so who the fuck is gettin 20,000+ matches as guy.
> 
> Lord Gandy himself?


I guess anyone that has the same or higher apeal to women with an optimised profile would do about the 20k matches a month, also there are many factors to take into account like location profile and so forth


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jun 20, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> I guess anyone that has the same or higher apeal to women with an optimised profile would do about the 20k matches a month, also there are many factors to take into account like location profile and so forth
> 
> View attachment 1742473


bro if i run your pics for 1 month I wouldn't get 20k matches. that's like 700 matches a day


----------



## Tylermax (Jun 20, 2022)

Tinder is cope. Irl attraction matters


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Jun 20, 2022)

Virgin at 29 😔 said:


> bro if i run your pics for 1 month I wouldn't get 20k matches. that's like 700 matches a day


Well I did...


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jun 20, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> Well I did...


did u set your range to 9999km?


----------



## russiancel (Jun 20, 2022)

Virgin at 29 😔 said:


> did u set your range to 9999km?


tinder starts cuck me, now Im not getting barely any likes jfl.


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jun 20, 2022)

russiancel said:


> tinder starts cuck me, now Im not getting barely any likes jfl.


thats normal. thats why i don't believe he gets 700 matches a day without paying


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Jun 20, 2022)

Virgin at 29 😔 said:


> thats normal. thats why i don't believe he gets 700 matches a day without paying


Well I did have gold at the time


----------



## russiancel (Jun 20, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> Well I did have gold at the time


gold helps with getting likes?


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Jun 20, 2022)

russiancel said:


> gold helps with getting likes?


Depends on your profile, if your profile is shit it won't help you, if your profile is good It will


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jun 20, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> Depends on your profile, if your profile is shit it won't help you, if your profile is good It will


do u go on many dates bro?


----------



## russiancel (Jun 20, 2022)

Virgin at 29 😔 said:


> do u go on many dates bro?


bro how it feels being virgin at 29? I'm almost virgin 21 and I doubt it would be changed, over


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Jun 20, 2022)

Virgin at 29 😔 said:


> do u go on many dates bro?


Not "dates" as I'm not looking for a LTR, but met up with 18 of my matches


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jun 20, 2022)

russiancel said:


> bro how it feels being virgin at 29? I'm almost virgin 21 and I doubt it would be changed, over


i lost it yesterday bro


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jun 20, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> Not "dates" as I'm not looking for a LTR, but met up with 18 of my matches


did u bang all 18?


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Jun 20, 2022)

Virgin at 29 😔 said:


> did u bang all 18?


17/18


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jun 20, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> 17/18


damn. whats your strategy


----------



## russiancel (Jun 20, 2022)

Virgin at 29 😔 said:


> i lost it yesterday bro


how


----------



## russiancel (Jun 20, 2022)

Virgin at 29 😔 said:


> damn. whats your strategy


prob being gl


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jun 20, 2022)

russiancel said:


> how


met a girl from tinder. 

read the story here 








i will start tinder tomorrow as an ethnic hope it works


my only hope left to get a girl. basically im going all in, hope it works otherwise i couldn't cope and probably will give up after. wish me luck bros i will update you @Übermogger @UberMoggerFan14




looksmax.org


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Jun 20, 2022)

Virgin at 29 😔 said:


> damn. whats your strategy


Writing a whole tinder guide for all of this, but I just reply to some of the girls that mention something Netflix and chill related in their opening message as they tend to me more serious about meeting up and so forth


----------



## Virgin at 29 😔 (Jun 20, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> Writing a whole tinder guide for all of this, but I just reply to some of the girls that mention something Netflix and chill related in their opening message as they tend to me more serious about meeting up and so forth


dude your bridgerton bio line helped me to lose my Vcard😂 we were chilling at her balcony and then i said "so when we watchimg bridgerton now?". yea than everything began


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Jun 20, 2022)

Virgin at 29 😔 said:


> dude your bridgerton bio line helped me to lose my Vcard😂 we were chilling at her balcony and then i said "so when we watchimg bridgerton now?". yea than everything began


Glad to hear that! The girl do love that series and it's a nice way to let them know you're down to Netflix and chill


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 20, 2022)

russiancel said:


> I've got 70 likes in 24h after acc creation. Used non frauded pics and all were selfies. How should I rate myself?


Your probably upper percentile for russians


----------



## Erik-Jón (Jun 20, 2022)

Virgin at 29 😔 said:


> dude your bridgerton bio line helped me to lose my Vcard😂 we were chilling at her balcony and then i said "so when we watchimg bridgerton now?". yea than everything began


Wait explain


----------



## Deleted member 20131 (Jun 20, 2022)

Impossible to quantify unless you could filter through the metrics with some kind of AI sorting system

Population of city, population of suburbs, % m/f on app, popularity by country, "vibe"

Part of tinder is looking like fun. Women don't want to be bored.


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Jun 23, 2022)

Never seen an ethnic get 99+ in the UK


----------



## Foreverbrad (Jun 23, 2022)

I think lower PSL guys have more to gain from angle frauding so that messes it up a bit. Noone is gonna use substandard photos on tinder. I look like shit in my PSL photos but I can angle fraud, squint, mew, and all that good stuff. 

Bio also matters more than you'd think, if I just write "if you're not DTF, I don't wanna know" I get 90% less likes. Maybe I'm too high trust looking and it would work for some BBC thug.

There's just too many factors to really be able to correlate PSL and like counts accurately.


----------

